

U.S. Deficit Will Expand to Largest Among Major World Economies, IMF Says - chailatte
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-04-12/u-s-deficit-will-expand-to-largest-among-major-world-economies-imf-says.html

======
iwwr
After much drama and negotiations, they agreed to cut $37bn, or less than
1/40th of the deficit (>$1600bn). Try slicing a pizza into 40 parts and take
out one of the bits in order to 'save weight'.

